# A GOOD MP5 player?



## The Milkman (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I was thinking of getting a MP5 as a backup game system. now I know, "JUST BUY A USED PSP, HUR HUR" well not all of us have full budgets to put towards game systems. I'm willing to pay up to 60 for one, but I don't know where to look. So that's where I need the help of the Temp. I have looked at PSP clones but most seem stupid and just have MP3 players and video crap built in, no actual game functionality. I would also likes if it didn't look like a exsisting game system, but if needed its fine.

A list of what it needs
-USB connection and charging
-Emulators. Atleast SNES and GB.
-Mirco or Normal SD support

Prepherable Features
-Devkit
-Homebrew support
-Java and Flash support
-Wi-Fi
-Themable UI

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 18, 2012)

Get a used PSP?

But getting your grades up might help more than getting a "backup" system. Just saying.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 18, 2012)

soulx said:


> Get a used PSP?
> 
> But getting your grades up might help more than getting a "backup" system. Just saying.


I heard it a million fucking times. It would seem a fucking C+ and Bs in most classes isn't good grades. But that's all Blog bullshit. Plus, I would get a used PSP if I could afford a used PSP. I don't want some 1000 model that cant play half the PSP library.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 18, 2012)

Um I think the 1000 can play all games(cant run emulaters as well tho).... but anyway dont you think they might take it away too....


----------



## Tsuteto (Apr 18, 2012)

Craigslist is typically the best bet.  In some cases, you can talk them down to a lower price.

But, really, if you're getting just Cs and Bs, you should probably focus a little bit more in school.  It's really not that hard to get an A, unless you're taking AP/Honors classes when you shouldn't be.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 18, 2012)

Ericthegreat said:


> Um I think the 1000 can play all games(cant run emulaters as well tho).... but anyway dont you think they might take it away too....


I got a can of friggn gunpowder under my bed that I'm not even sure how I got. I think I can hide a MP5.



Tsuteto said:


> Craigslist is typically the best bet.  In some cases, you can talk them down to a lower price.
> 
> But, really, if you're getting just Cs and Bs, you should probably focus a little bit more in school.  It's really not that hard to get an A, unless you're taking AP/Honors classes when you shouldn't be.


Its not that I'm not focused on school, its that I would like to be able to play something during the weekdays, plus its not that I don't have my stuff now, its that I want some form of entertainment when I do get it taken. I mean, its not like I get it back on the weekends or anything. Hell, sometimes even after I get a few As my parents still don't want to give my stuff back because the class "isn't important." how World Geography Honors isnt an important class I don't know. Anyway, I did forget about cregslist, I'm gonna check first thing tomarrow, thanks.

also opps, on the double post I guess, now that I think about it this should probably be in Media Players section.


----------



## Tsuteto (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, each parent is different.  But, sometimes it might just telling your parents that you want to make some sort of agreement with them as to what they expect of you in school, and if you keep your side of the agreement, then they have to keep theirs (letting you have your systems, etc).

At least, that's how I worked with my parents ^^;;  Also try to think of anything that might have classified type stuff for your area.  For example, in Utah, we also have www.ksl.com that has a classified sections that has those type of things available.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 18, 2012)

Can we get on topic? I need moar sources.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 18, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Get a used PSP?
> ...


Uh, it isn't that hard to get As in classes provided that you hand in your stuff on time. Rather than getting a "backup" system that would probably just get taken away again, try to get your grades up.

And the PSP 1000 can play every game in the PSP library. They're pretty cheap now, anyways. You can probably get a used Go or 3000 for $60.

Oh and I hope you realize MP5 players are those cheap Chinese knockoff players. You're not going to find a good one with any gaming capaibilities.


----------



## MasterPenguin (Apr 18, 2012)

Get a used PSP 1000. Even though you're hellbent against it, it's within your price range and plays every game you want.

You could try getting a used Dingoo from someone... Who knows if that'll work out though.

So hint hint, get a PSP.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 18, 2012)

Oohh.. I didn't know they were so cheap now, I guess ill grab a go model since most of these MP5s I'm looking at suck pretty bad, Dingo seems to be the only good one out there. I may grab one of those too when I get extra cash, and shut up about the grades already. That's not the point of the topic.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 18, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Oohh.. I didn't know they were so cheap now, I guess ill grab a go model since most of these MP5s I'm looking at suck pretty bad, Dingo seems to be the only good one out there. I may grab one of those too when I get extra cash, and shut up about the grades already. That's not the point of the topic.


Awfully rude for people that are trying to help you.

Also, the Dingoo isn't an MP5 player. If you don't get a PSP, you could get one of those. They're pretty good for emulating.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 18, 2012)

soulx said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Oohh.. I didn't know they were so cheap now, I guess ill grab a go model since most of these MP5s I'm looking at suck pretty bad, Dingo seems to be the only good one out there. I may grab one of those too when I get extra cash, and shut up about the grades already. That's not the point of the topic.
> ...


Its not rude. I think people are focusing too much into a side-note that I removed. Its easy to just flat out say, "Make bettar grades" and leave, then it is to actually MAKE the grades. Im in like 3 AP classes that I have little to no idea what teachers are talking about and MIT obsessed parents who think that talking classes I'm not ready for will improve my chances for getting into it. I don't need to hear shit from people on a fucking gaming community about it. Also thanks for the help with it. The only reason I didn't want to grab a dingoo was because I hated the shape and size of them, it looks like someone cut a DS lite in half, I was looking for things like it. But ill just grab a PSGo if I can find a cheap decent one. If not ill grab on of those.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 19, 2012)

Well 60 isn't gonna net you a good system, probably decent at best.

Look around Dealextreme, they have some pretty cheaply priced consoles there that might fulfill at least your emulator requirements. Either that or save a little more for a couple of weeks

From your list of requirements though, I would recommend the Dingoo if not for it's ~$85 price tag. Which is a shame since it probably suits your list the best


----------



## AlanWeird (Apr 21, 2012)

mp5.... wow. does that even exist? crazy chinese making stuff up.

Okay, so, the best out there as far as I know is either the dingoo, or one of the gamepark holdings ones. Both of which will set you back a pretty penny.

Neither play PSX as well as psp, and psp plays psp games too.

A PSP is by far a good bet, and I have the 1000 model. it does everything the others do, and plays every single game.

It has a bit less ram. But the fact that you can buy bigger analog nubs easily counters that. I hate the standard nub.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 23, 2012)

The reason I didn't want a PSP or a GO was because the stupid Control pad which is used for almost no games, is bigger then the Nub which is used for every game. I have been looking into Pandora and Dingoo tho'.


----------



## prowler (Apr 23, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> The reason I didn't want a PSP or a GO was because the stupid Control pad which is used for almost no games, is bigger then the Nub which is used for every game.


come back when you've actually used a psp go, the dpad is pretty much superior to all psp models.


----------



## snikerz (Apr 23, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...


I think your *big* problem is your whole attitude, not the fact that your parents don't allow you to play video games. Honestly, you seem like a really uneasy and insurgent person. This is both the cause for your parents' strict rules and your bad marks.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 23, 2012)

prowler said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > The reason I didn't want a PSP or a GO was because the stupid Control pad which is used for almost no games, is bigger then the Nub which is used for every game.
> ...


I love the D Pad. Its the fact its BIGGER then the nub yet used much less that pisses me off.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 26, 2012)

prowler said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > The reason I didn't want a PSP or a GO was because the stupid Control pad which is used for almost no games, is bigger then the Nub which is used for every game.
> ...


Yeah, it's even better on the xperia play 
To contribute, my parents take all my stuff off me but I've managed to hide A galaxy player 4.0 and An xperia play for aalmost a month.
 Just save your money and buy a Galaxy Player 4.0 it runs android and has the specs to emulate anything under the specs of the Ps2.
Also get a job, it opens so many doors


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 26, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...


k
I was actually thinking of buying a Open Pandora 
I have wanted a cheap notebook for a while and I have seen some for only 300 bucks on the net. Not bad for a full linux PC that's 100% open source to me.
Also thanks for being the only person who actually came to the topic and made a suggestion insted of bash me about my grades (which none of you know might I add)


----------



## R4Liam (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm not being funny but with such a low budget what do you think you are going to get? Do you have a ds of any kind? Get a flashcard and just use that for all of the features and 'prepherable' features you have asked for. The ds can do all of the mentioned features (minus java and flash)

You could always buy a used psp? Just saying.


----------

